

Vinod Khosla on how to disrupt healthcare - Nathanael47
https://twitter.com/tgoetz/status/302100378571395072
The idea is to replace 80% of doctors with machines. h/t, of course, to Thomas Goetz
======
nine_k
OMG, a link to download a .doc! Put it on the google docs someone^W OP please.

